# Homemade training equipment



## Mark Lynn (May 16, 2003)

Last year when GM Enresto Presas was here he had told me about a device to build to practice catching the stick.  It was kind of hard to get exactly how it was constructed but I have a general idea.

Watching Death Sticks with Rolland Dantes there was a scene where he had some kind of a square thing built with sticks and rubber that he used.  And I've seen/heard of other training devices as well. 

However I was wondering if anyone out there uses devices like these that they have built and if they wouldn't mind sharing the information about what type and what it's use was for, how it worked etc. etc.  I'm wanting to build some stuff for training at home and just thought I would put this out here.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## arnisandyz (May 16, 2003)

I'd like to here about any "training devices" too!  I made a contraption out of PVC.  i used a bucket of cement for the base and set a center section in it.  Then I used the PVC pipe fittings - a T connector and and an angle < connector to connect the "arms"  one coming straight out like a midsection thrust and the other angled overhead.  It worked great for practicing sombrada solo as well as other drills.  My wife made me get rid of it it because it was ugly.      I've heard of people hanging a single stick from a rope overhead so when you hit it it goes all over the place, and also I een racks of tires for developing power.

Any others????


----------



## bart (May 16, 2003)

> I've heard of people hanging a single stick from a rope overhead so when you hit it it goes all over the place, and also I een racks of tires for developing power.



The stick suspended by a rope is a practice called _de cuerdas_. 

I hit the tire stacks too. It's really good for developing close range power. Another tactic is to suspend a single tire for a beam and use that for target practice. 

I once took a 6 foot long wooden curtain rod and stuck it in the base of a broken office chair. I then wrapped the top 3 feet or so with old t-shirts and then covered it with duct tape. I used ankle and wrist weights to hold it down. It was a great striking tool for our apartment at the time. The sound was pretty minimal but it still had the rebound of a good hit.


----------

